# Berry bush ID...please



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Turned around for a minute and the looked back and my 3 year old son was eating berries from this bush. Can anyone give me a quick ID?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Honeysuckle


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Amur honeysuckle i believe not to be eaten .https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lonicera_maackii


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

They can be orange or red .


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm no expert but i would call poison control to get their opinion if you think he ate a good amount .


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thirty pointer said:


> I'm no expert but i would call poison control to get their opinion if you think he ate a good amount .


Thanks guys. I think he only ate one or two...he seems to be fine right now.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It said it probably will take a good amount. Watch for nausea and diarrhea.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Back in the day it was advised that families keep syrup of ipecac on hand for suspected poisoning .Not so much now as emergency help is closer for most folks .Still not a bad idea for a few bucks .My 3 year old niece was caught with a bottle of baby asprin no one knew how many were in it ...the poison center advised the ipecac which was in the med cabinet she puked up the whole bottle of 50 .


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I would note for some cases they would want a stomach pump to avoid injury instead of ipecac .


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks...luckily he seems fine and I think he only ate one or two berries. I appreciate the help. I figured it may be honey suckle but the orange berries threw me off. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Trunkslamer1 (Nov 11, 2018)

cool Thanks


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:Welcome:who are you


Trunkslamer1 said:


> cool Thanks


and why are you responding to a 5 month old thread for your first post.
welcome to Michigan sportsman:Welcome:


----------

